# Hello Everyone!!



## ericjohn (Apr 26, 2013)

My name is Eric John Monier...My pen name is E. J. Miller.  I have been writing on and off since the age of 16.  I am 26 now so it has been roughly 10 years.

I know the written word is a powerful instrument and can provoke many kinds of human emotions.  

The ability to provoke those emotions is a wonderful gift and should always be used with care and reverence.

My favorite genre to write is realistic fiction, mostly love stories.  

The usual layout of my work is a protagonist couple who are deeply in love.  They must struggle against a person or entity who attempts hinder their relationship.  That person or entity is usually based on someone or something that has caused or is causing grief with me.

Whether the couple is victorious over the antagonist, depends usually on how angry I want my reader to be at the antagonist and who/what it is based on.

I also write love stories for others to use (mostly to get them in the mood to do loving things.)  Up until i was married, I would write and share my stories to impress the opposite sex.  I did have plenty of success with that and many relationships were formed.

Due to current financial and living situations; I probably won't be writing anything new.  However, I am willing to share what I have written over the years.

My other interests include: foaming (which means enjoying anything train/railroad related), collecting flashlights, working on computers and listening to scanners.

If you want to know more, just ask...


----------



## Ariel (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## ericjohn (Apr 26, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> Welcome to the forums.



Thank you for the welcome...


----------



## PiP (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Eric,

Welcome to the forum :

My favorite genre to write is also love stories so I look forward to reading yours. I've never heard of the word 'foaming' before in relation to anything train/railroad related - I live to learn!

Carole


----------



## jayelle_cochran (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi and welcome, Eric!

I also enjoy writing love stories though mine are usually based in an urban/modern fantasy setting.  I like how your antagonist is usually based off of someone in your life that's causing you grief.  It's sad that you're not going to be writing anything new for a while (or was that forever?).  But, life does have a way of hindering things sometimes.  I look forward to reading some of your work.  

*hugs*
Jayelle


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello Eric - welcome.

Hugs, indeed!


----------



## stevetaylor67 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Eric, welcome. I look forward to reading some of your work (feel free to send me a link once you get through the first ten), and I hope you manage some new writing one day friend.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## ericjohn (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow...Thank you everyone who has giving me such a kind greeting.  I cannot wait to share my work with all of you...I might have suspended my writing for a little while, but I still read my stories everyday.  Depending on where I am located (who's WiFi I am using), I will try to post what I can.


----------



## ericjohn (Apr 26, 2013)

jayelle_cochran said:


> Hi and welcome, Eric!
> 
> It's sad that you're not going to be writing anything new for a while (or was that forever?).  But, life does have a way of hindering things sometimes.
> 
> ...



It is definitely NOT forever...I will always be a writer.  I just cannot always write what I want to write from where I am living.


----------



## Silthian (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome Eric


----------



## Ariel (Apr 27, 2013)

Eric, may I suggest that you create a gmail account?  You can save your work in a draft and access it from any Internet connected device.  I use it as a backup to all of my writing.


----------



## SarahStrange (Apr 27, 2013)

As opposed to, Oh I don't know, provoking Giraffe emotions? Come to think about it though, I do hate when I start getting the urge to devour pounds and pounds of leaves and twigs.  Gosh, I crack myself up. 

Anyways, Welcome to the forum and enjoy!


----------



## ericjohn (Apr 27, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> Eric, may I suggest that you create a gmail account?  You can save your work in a draft and access it from any Internet connected device.  I use it as a backup to all of my writing.



I already have a gmail account and a dropbox...It is a little more complicated than that...I can use those accounts when I am on certain WiFi connections, but not all.


----------



## ericjohn (Apr 27, 2013)

jayelle_cochran said:


> ...I also enjoy writing love stories though mine are usually based in an urban/modern fantasy setting...
> Jayelle



I am working on one that is based in a futuristic, urban setting...as soon as I am able to, I will post some excerpts from it on here.


----------

